# Renting in Costa de Almeria



## alfp (May 17, 2013)

Hello
I am looking for a flat or house to rent for 1-2 months in the Mojacar Playa/Vera Pueblo/ Cuevas del Almanzora area. I want to pay up to 275 euros per month and would like access to internet. Any ideas please.
Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

alfp said:


> Hello
> I am looking for a flat or house to rent for 1-2 months in the Mojacar Playa/Vera Pueblo/ Cuevas del Almanzora area. I want to pay up to 275 euros per month and would like access to internet. Any ideas please.
> Thanks


have you looked at the links to rental websites on our http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html


----------



## alfp (May 17, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> have you looked at the links to rental websites on our http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html


Thanks, yes I've just looked and it looks like a total minefield of risk. I think I'm a bit stumped now as I had naively thought it should be quite straightforward. Maybe I could approach the major estate agents on the Playas?


----------

